

Edward Snowden fought for the Internet. Now the Internet's fighting for him. - chelseaorcutt
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/2414-pardon-edward-snowden?locale=en

======
knotdvn
Can we add Bradley Manning and Jeremy Hammond to the pardon lists?

------
teddadore
Pardon now

